# has been here



## metiu23

Hi everybody!
Could you help me translating the sentence in the subject in as many languages as possible?
Thank you in advance.
Cheers

P.S: no need for the Italian one


----------



## Mjolnir

Just "has been here"?
Like "Bob has been here"?


----------



## metiu23

Mjolnir said:


> Just "has been here"?
> Like "Bob has been here"?


yes, like: "Bob has been here".
thank you!


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: היה כאן (_haya kan_)


----------



## metiu23

Mjolnir said:


> *Hebrew*: היה כאן (_haya kan_)



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiyama

Català: ha estat aquí


----------



## Outsider

There are two ways to translate this into Portuguese, depending on what you mean:

*O Bob tem estado aqui.* --> Bob has been (staying) here lately; he probably still is.
*O Bob esteve aqui.* --> Bob has been here at least once. He may or may not still be here now.


----------



## Stéphane89

Well, as for French, it depends:

Bob has already been here before ==> *Bob a déjà été ici avant/ s'est déjà trouvé ici/ est déjà venu ici.*

Bob has been here for a long time ==> *Bob est ici depuis longtemps/ se trouve ici depuis longtemps.*


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

Bob ha estado aquí / Bob estuvo aquí


----------



## LINN18

in filipino...has been here is translated as "nanggaling dito"


----------



## metiu23

kiyama said:


> Català: ha estat aquí


Molt gracies!



Outsider said:


> There are two ways to translate this into Portuguese, depending on what you mean:
> 
> *O Bob tem estado aqui.* --> Bob has been (staying) here lately; he probably still is.
> *O Bob esteve aqui.* --> Bob has been here at least once. He may or may not still be here now.


 
Obrigado.




LINN18 said:


> in filipino...has been here is translated as "nanggaling dito"


Thank you very much!



Kangy said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> Bob ha estado aquí / Bob estuvo aquí


 
Muchas gracias!
Hasta luego!



StefKE said:


> Well, as for French, it depends:
> 
> Bob has already been here before ==> *Bob a déjà été ici avant/ s'est déjà trouvé ici/ est déjà venu ici.*
> 
> Bob has been here for a long time ==> *Bob est ici depuis longtemps/ se trouve ici depuis longtemps.*


 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mahaodeh

*Arabic*: كان هنا  kana huna


----------



## Orreaga

*Hungarian*: Bob járt itt _OR_ Bob volt itt.


----------



## metiu23

Mahaodeh said:


> *Arabic*: كان هنا  kana huna





Orreaga said:


> *Hungarian*: Bob járt itt _OR_ Bob volt itt.



Thank you so much!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

A fost aici.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Japanese has a few different expressions for various functions of the English "has been here."  Let me lay out the Japanese equivalents of "Bob has been here."

1. Experience
ボブはここにいたことがある。
Bob-wa koko-ni ita koto-ga aru.
Literally, [it once] happened that Bob was here.

2. Status continued from the past
ボブはここにいる。
Bob-wa koko-ni iru.
Actually the same sentence can mean the simple present (Bob is here).  One has to supply adverbial expression in order to clarify that the sentence expresses a status continued from some time ago.
E.g., ボブは3年前からここにいる。
3年前から, sannem-mae kara = from three years ago

3. Status which has been terminated in a very recent past
ボブはここにいた。
Bob-wa koko-ni ita.
Again, the same sentence can mean the simple past (Bob was here).  Supplying suitable adverbial expressions is the only way to distinguish between the past and the perfect.
E.g., ボブはさっきまでここにいた。
さっきまで, sakki-made = until just now


----------



## metiu23

OldAvatar said:


> Romanian:
> 
> A fost aici.


Thank you!


----------



## Koenigsberger

Orreaga said:


> *Hungarian*: Bob járt itt _OR_ Bob volt itt.



*Itt járt Bob* or *Itt volt Bob* is better.

_It sounds more neutral. In the forms you wrote the emphasis is "a person named Bob was here [i.e. not someone else]".
Anyway, no offence, mate! _


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* you have two possibilities:
1. Bob was hier.
2. Bob is hier geweest.

Verrrry roughly put: It strongly depends on the context and whether or not you consider the 'action' to be 'completed', 'done' or not.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ssala

Pashto:

Bob daley wo


----------



## Quelle

German:
...war hier.
...ist hier gewesen.


----------



## Encolpius

Although there are *Hungarian *translations, the original question was: has been here. It is a normal sentence in Hungarian, but it matters if there is bob or isn't, so simply: *Itt járt. *


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

Bob buradaydı.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian
*Боб здесь был* /bob zdes' byl/ - Bob has been here (before)
*Боб здесь побывал* /bob zdes' pobyval/ - Bob has been here (once and/or for a short period of time)

EDIT: here is the feminine option (Bobbie has been here):
*Бобби здесь была* /bobi zdes' byla/ and *Бобби здесь побывала* /bobi zdes' pobyvala/ 

I hope you are not asking this so that you can write graffiti on historical monuments around the world??


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _~ on ollut täällä_, but in the graffiti context often _kävi täällä_ - "visited this place".


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Боб е бил тук. (Bob e bil tuk) - the perfect tense (минало неопределено, перфект) means a past action completed in an _undetermined_ moment (unknown or not important) or emphasizes the result of the action (here - that Bob already knows this place because of being before).


----------

